# Good Camera( Point and Shoot) Under Rs.10,000



## Gourav Kundu (Dec 13, 2013)

What's your budget?
Rs 10,000 

Camera type?
Point and Shoot

Body Style?
Compact

How much zoom do you
want/expect?
more than 10x or 15x optical zoom.

Do you care for manual exposure controls?
yes but not necessary 

What will you be shooting with this
camera?
Nature Photography and Family Photos (picnic spots).

Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports? Video?
Indoor photography ( low light ).

Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?

Sony DSC-h100 and Canon Ixus 255 (You can suggest other also if it comes under my budget)

Any brand preference?
Sony and Canon

From where will you be buying?
Local store

Any other features you
need?
Bright Natural Colors and sharp hd Video recording.


----------



## srkmish (Dec 13, 2013)

Buy this immediately for 8892. Tz25 for 8.8k is a steal.  

Panasonic DMC TZ25 Digital Camera Price: Buy Panasonic DMC TZ25 Digital Camera Online in India - Infibeam.com


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Dec 13, 2013)

srkmish said:


> Buy this immediately for 8892. Tz25 for 8.8k is a steal.
> 
> Panasonic DMC TZ25 Digital Camera Price: Buy Panasonic DMC TZ25 Digital Camera Online in India - Infibeam.com



Thanks a lot for your suggestion, according to the reviewers, the camera you mentioned does not perform well in low light conditions, is it true ? Also, is it better than Sony DSC-H100 ,as in Panasonic DMC TZ25, optical zoom is 16x while in Sony DSC-H100 it is 21x ! Please clear all my doubts as I am a beginner in Photography and I need a good camera which can perform in low light and outdoor as well. What about after sales service of Panasonic, is it good and present all over India ? Also, please have a look at this one:-
*compareindia.in.com/comparison/316...s-255-hs-vs-272742-panasonic-lumix-dmctz25/62  According to this comparison, IXUS 255 outperforms Panasoic TZ25.


----------



## nac (Dec 13, 2013)

H100 is not "compact". If you want want something pocketable, H100 is not it.
I would have suggested IXUS 255 or WX150, if TZ25 isn't selling this cheap. +1 for TZ25. But if you are little concerned about recording videos (along with sound), TZ25 is only mono. Other than that it's a steal for this price.


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Dec 18, 2013)

nac said:


> H100 is not "compact". If you want want something pocketable, H100 is not it.
> I would have suggested IXUS 255 or WX150, if TZ25 isn't selling this cheap. +1 for TZ25. But if you are little concerned about recording videos (along with sound), TZ25 is only mono. Other than that it's a steal for this price.



Thank You for your reply. As you said TZ25 has mono recording system so its not for me because I will use the camera for video recording as well apart from photography. If we keep the size factor aside, Is H 100 better than Ixus 255 in terms of performance ( It's cheaper than IXUS and comes with 2 year warranty ) ? Being said that I would also like to mention that I shall be shooting more photos at low light condition and for that CMOS lens/sensor works better, is it true ? I am confused, please help me. Thank You.


----------



## nac (Dec 18, 2013)

In my view, H100, H200, WB100, LZ20, LZ30 all these cameras are not good. Really, I don't know why H100 is more popular in Flipkart. I couldn't even find a handful of reviews of these cameras. I would never suggest anyone these cameras. 

There is no camera out there with CMOS sensor, lots of zoom and top of that HD video with stereo in this budget. Really you have to relax your criteria.


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Dec 22, 2013)

nac said:


> In my view, H100, H200, WB100, LZ20, LZ30 all these cameras are not good. Really, I don't know why H100 is more popular in Flipkart. I couldn't even find a handful of reviews of these cameras. I would never suggest anyone these cameras.
> 
> There is no camera out there with CMOS sensor, lots of zoom and top of that HD video with stereo in this budget. Really you have to relax your criteria.



Okay I understand, I went to local stores and found that Panasonic TZ25 is not available and even service center is not here in Ranchi. Now about WX150,it is also not available in local stores. So my final option was IXUS 255HS but at Camera Store (Local) they showed me Nikon Coolpix S6500 and it seems appealing also as it has almost all the features that 255HS have and with S6500 there is one offer also, ( free UCB Watch). So now I have two options, either to get 255HS @12k or S6500@11k with UCB [I wish I could get them @10k ] Please reply.
.Thanks.


----------



## nac (Dec 24, 2013)

If you like S6500, fine... Buy the one you like. It has plenty of zoom, lot of feature set like GPS, Wifi, Full HD video recording... Just the reviews of IXUS 255 are very good. After all, both are equipped with the same small sensor.


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Dec 24, 2013)

Thank You very much for the information. I wish to get the camera at reasonable and best price 

I am a beginner in photography so can you please tell me if "small sensor" is not good or something like that as you said in your earlier post ?


----------



## nac (Dec 24, 2013)

I am a beginner in photography so can you please tell me if "small  sensor" is not good or something like that as you said in your earlier  post ?
I was just saying that both are pretty much the same camera. I have seen some pictures of Nikon S6500 in flickr, it's colourful and IQ is good. It's always better to buy the one you like. 

You weigh these camera's feature and decide, if you are still in dilemma.
In S6500's favour - more zoom, cheaper, GPS, better aperture range, better lcd
In IXUS 255's favour - closer focusing distance, better IQ, better shutter range, reviews are good, option to use CHDK


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Dec 24, 2013)

Today I went to the local store but the salesperson started insisting and convincing to buy Sony WX60. I am not satisfied with his explanation but I just want to confirm if WX60 is better than IXUS 255 HS by any way. Please reply soon. Thank You.


----------



## nac (Dec 24, 2013)

Better stick with the previous two models. You can take this WX60 only if the sales person is giving you as a christmas gift


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Dec 25, 2013)

The last question. Is it safe to purchase from online ( won't it cause warranty problems, the sales person at local store was saying that purchasing any electronic  good from online store does not cover warranty!! ) because in online store the price is 8.7k while in local store it is 11.5k ( Canon IXUS 255 Price: Buy Canon IXUS 255 Online in India - Infibeam.com. { in flipkart shipping is not available in my area} ). Does camera accessories like battery and battery charger has warranty like the camera ? Thank You. I am thinking to purchase it today only so please reply soon.Thank You.


----------



## nac (Dec 25, 2013)

He's wrong, it covers warranty. I don't know about infibeam, if your friends have any experience buying from infibeam. Then fine, go ahead. If not, better go with the popular online sellers like flipkart, ebay, amazon and also check seller's reputation.

I don't think warranty covers accessories and all.


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Dec 27, 2013)

Thank You for your help and advice. Finally I purchased IXUS 255 HS Yesterday


----------



## nac (Dec 27, 2013)

Congrats and happy clicking... Post your work in photography thread.


----------



## kaz (Dec 27, 2013)

Congrats and how much you paid?


----------



## $hadow (Dec 29, 2013)

Congo on your purchase.


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Jan 5, 2014)

@nac Thank You 

@kaz Thank You. 11.6k including screen protector ( i know its a bit costly but there was no way left for me except buying from local store, anyway the camera is good but I think it's battery is insufficient when you're on a tour, on the first charge I was able to shoot hundred and few more shots). Lets see how it performs in future.



$hadow said:


> Congo on your purchase.


Thanks.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 5, 2014)

Gourav Kundu said:


> on the first charge I was able to shoot hundred and few more shots


Share some photos you took here too  (or on the Photography Thread)


----------

